# Fuel Filter Location for 2003 Nissan Frontier?



## Luvsmesumme (Dec 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where the fuel filter is located on a 2003 nissan frontier 4x4 v6 3.3l crew cab?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Luvsmesumme said:


> Does anyone know where the fuel filter is located on a 2003 nissan frontier 4x4 v6 3.3l crew cab?


The fuel filter for my '04 4-cyl was behind a shield (still visible though) on the inside of the frame rail under the passenger's door. It's tough to tell the location from the photo in my '04 service manual, but it looks like the 6-cyl is in the same location.


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, it's passenger side, just in front of the fuel tank.


----------

